# Cant connect to wireless, device not ready

## aegir314

I just installed gentoo for the first time so im probably missing something. I've followed wiki on wifi and network manager to the letter but cannot detect any wireless networks and nm-applet says that device is not ready. I've googled and checked wiki and forum topics but nothing worked  :Sad: 

```

iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry short limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

```

```

ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr e8:11:32:d2:fa:3c  

          inet addr:192.168.5.102  Bcast:192.168.5.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::ea11:32ff:fed2:fa3c/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:26069 errors:0 dropped:1 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:19828 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:30544248 (29.1 MiB)  TX bytes:2285903 (2.1 MiB)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:65536  Metric:1

          RX packets:24 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:24 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:1440 (1.4 KiB)  TX bytes:1440 (1.4 KiB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr dc:a9:71:55:c6:4d  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

```

lspci -k

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 130 (rev 34)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 130 BGN

   Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

   Kernel modules: iwlwifi

```

```

nmcli dev status

DEVICE     TYPE              STATE        

eth0       802-3-ethernet    connected    

wlan0      802-11-wireless   unavailable 
```

----------

## DONAHUE

```
dmesg | grep -i iwl

dmesg | grep -i wlan0
```

 anything interesting?

----------

## aegir314

Thanks for replying   :Smile: 

```

dmesg | grep -i iwl 

[   25.381913] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control

[   25.382236] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

[   26.023309] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: firmware: direct-loading firmware iwlwifi-6000g2b-6.ucode

[   26.023783] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: loaded firmware version 18.168.6.1 op_mode iwldvm

[   26.118218] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG disabled

[   26.118222] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUGFS disabled

[   26.118225] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING disabled

[   26.118229] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 130 BGN, REV=0xB0

[   26.118397] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

[   26.285747] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

[   40.259935] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

[   40.266921] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Radio type=0x2-0x2-0x1

[   40.347448] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

[   40.354431] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Radio type=0x2-0x2-0x1

```

```

dmesg | grep -i wlan0

[   40.471278] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

```

----------

## aegir314

I finally solved it, forgot to install wpa-supplicant   :Embarassed: 

----------

